# Ideen für Umbau einer Maske zur Testfallauswahl



## Kalito (11. Juni 2018)

Hallo

ich bin gerade dabei einige Masken meiner Testmanagement-Applikation zu optimieren. Am meisten stört mich die Maske für die Zuordnung von Testfällen zu einem Testlauf. Das ganze habe ich aktuell mittels eines Modal gelöst.

*Anforderungen an die Maske:*
- Zuordnung von einzelnen Testfällen oder mehrere auf einmal
- Änderung der Reihenfolge der ausgewählten Testfälle
- Umsetzung in einem Modal

*Aktuelle Umsetzung:*
- Verschiebung der Testfälle von Box "Testfallauswahl" in Box "Ausgewählte Testfälle" via Drag & Drop
- Manipulation der ausgewählten Testfälle via Drag &Drop

*Probleme bei der aktuellen Umsetzung:*
- Zuordnung aktuell recht zeitaufwendig (jeder Testfall muss einzeln verschoben werden)
- aktuell haben wir mehrere Tausend Testfälle im System. Je nach Filtereinstellungen wird die Modalbox recht groß und man muss ewig scrollen (auch beim Verschieben der Testfälle)

Habt Ihr vielleicht Ideen, wie man es anders (besser) lösen könnte. Stehe gerade irgendwie auf dem Schlauch.

Danke und Gruß, Kalito


----------



## Sempervivum (11. Juni 2018)

> - Verschiebung der Testfälle von Box "Testfallauswahl" in Box "Ausgewählte Testfälle" via Drag & Drop





> - Zuordnung aktuell recht zeitaufwendig (jeder Testfall muss einzeln verschoben werden)


Drag&Drop ist zwar eine elegante Lösung aber hat in diesem Fall offenbar Nachteile. Vielleicht könnte man mehrere Testfälle auswählen wie unter Windows gewohnt (CTRL+Click, Shift+Click) und dann mit einem "Hinzufügen"-Knopf auf einmal hinzu fügen.

Auch ein Modal ist eine "schöne" Lösung, aber vielleicht wäre es günstiger, die Maske das ganze Browserfenster ausfüllen zu lassen, um weniger Scrollen zu müssen.

Ob es da passende Kriterien gibt, weiß ich nicht, aber man könnte evtl. eine Filterfunktion bei den Testfällen einführen, um die (sichtbare) Anzahl zu reduzieren und einen besseren Überblick zu haben.


----------

